# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  TÖrk Adi

## zabit

Türk Milletiğnin tarihi insanlık tarihi kadar eskidir. "Türk" sözü tarihin en eski çağlarından beri kullanılıyordu ve belirli bir kavmin yada kavimler birliğinin adı olarak mevcuttu. 
Türklerğin köklü ve çok zengin bir tarihe ve kültüre sahip olması nedeniyle birçok bilim adamı "Türk" adının nereden geldiği hakkında araştırmalar yapmış, bu araştırmalar neticeside Türk adı ilk defa Mü. XIV. yyğda "Tik" vveya "Tikler" adıyla geçmeye başlamıştır. Diğer bir görüşe göre ise Türk adı Mü. XIV. yyğdan öncede varolduğudur. Zira Türk ırkının tarihi insanlığın tarihi kadar eskidir. Bu gerçeği kavmi ve milli mitolojilerde ve tarihi oluşumlarda izaheden eski kayıtlarda görmek mümkün olmaktadır. 
Türk ırkının çok eski olması nedeniyle Türk adının nerden geldiği hakkında birçok iddia ve görüşler ileriye sürmüşlerdir. Buna göre, 

-Heredotosğun doğıu kavimleri arasında zikrettiği TARGİTABğlar. 

-İskit topraklarında doğdukları söylenen TYRKAEğler 

-Tevratta adı geçen Togarmağlar. 

-Eski Hint kaynaklarında tesadüf edilen TURUKHAğlar veya THRAKğlar 

-Esiki ün Asya çivili metinleride görülen TURUKKUğlar. 

-üin Kaynaklarında Mü. I.yyğda rol oynadıkları belirtilen TİK veya Dİğler 
Bizzat "Türk" adını taşıyab Türk kavimleri olarak gösterilmektedir. 

İslam kaynaklarında yer alan İran menşeli "Zend - Avesta" rivayetleri ile İsrail menşeli "Tevrat" rivatetleride Nuh Peygamberğin torunu olan Yafesğin oğlu "Türk" ile İran rivayetlerideki Feridunğun oğlu "Türac" vveya "Tur"un soyu türk adını taşıyan ilk kavim olarak gösterilmek istenmiştir. 
"Avesta"da yer alan "Ebül Beşer"den (1) ,Cemil ve oğu Ferdiunğdan bahsedilmektedir. "Ferdidun ülkesi Salm, Irak ve Turak (Türk) ismindeki üç oğlu arasında pay etmiştir. Salma!a bugünkü İran ve havalisi, Irakğa bugünkü Irak ve havalisi ,Turakğa ise Orta Asya ve üin havvalisi düşmüştür. Feridun ölünce Irak, Salmğa saldırarak İran ve havalisini almış,dahasonra Turakğa saldırmıştır. 
Irak, Turakğı yenememiş, savaş bunların torunlarına uzanan dek senelerce sürmüştür. Sonunda Turakğın torunu "Afrasyap"(2) Irak torunun "Muncihir"i mağlup ederek Ceyhun nehri sınır kabul edilen bir anlaşma yapmıştır. Bu tarihten sonra ceyhun nehri doğusunda "TURAN", batısına da "İRAN" denmiştir. 
Tevrat rivayetleride ise Nuh tufanından sonra Nuh peygamber dünyayı üç oğlu arasında pay etmiş.Yafesğe Orta Asya ve üin ülkeleri düşmüş,Yafes ölürken tahtını sekiz oğullarından biri olan "TüRK" e bırakmıştır. 
Görülmektedirki Hz. Adem devrina yakın zamanlarda Turak(Türk)ğden İran-Turan savaşlarından ve Alp Er Tunga gibi büyük bir Türk Başbuğunndan ve Saka İmparatorluğu Kağağnından bahsedilmektedir. Yukarıda mitoloji ve tarihi kayıtlar içerisinde yer alan "Türk" kelimeleriden ,Türk adının nekadar eski olduğu ortyaya çıkmaktadır. 
Mü XIV. yyğda yer alna "Tik"ler ile dünyada mevcut olan medeniyetlerin en eskisi olan Mü. VII. yy. da Orta Asyağda kurulan "Anav" medeniyeti de Türkler tarafından kurulmuştu. O halde Türkler Mü. XIV. yyğda Tikğler , Mü. VII. yyğda Anavlar ,Mü IV yyğda Sakalr ile tarih kayıtlarında yer almaktadır. 
Türk kelimesinin yazılı olarak kullanılması ilk defa Mü 1328 yılında üin tarihide "Tu-Kiu" şeklinde görülmektedir. 
Mü. I yyğda Romağlı yazarlardan biri olan Pompeius Mealağnın Azak Denizi kuzeyinde yaşayan halktan "Turcae" olarak bahsetmesi ile ilk defa yazılı olarak karşılaşıyoruz. 
Türk adının tarih sahnesine çıkışı MS VI yyğda kurulan Kök-Türk Devleti ile olmuştur. Orhun kitablerinde yer alan "Türk" adı daha çok "Türük" şeklide gösterilmektedir. Bundan dolayı Türk kelimesini Türk Devletiğnin ilk defa resmi olarak kullanılan siyasi teşekkülün Kök-Türk imparatorluğu olduğu bilinmektedir. Kök-Türklerğin ilk dönemlerinde Türk sözü bir devlet adı olarak kullanılmışken,sonrada Türk millietini ifade etmek için kullanılmaya başlanmıştır. 
MS. 585 yılında üin İmparatoruğnun KüK-TüRK Kağanı İşbarağya yazdığı mektupta"Büyük Türk Kağanı" diye hitap etmesi, İşbara Kağanğın ise üin İmparatoruna vverdiği cevabi mektupta "Türk Devletiğnin Tanrı tarafından kuruluşundan bu yana 50 yıl geçti" hitapları Türk adını resmileştirmiştir. 
Kök-Türk yazıtlarında Türk sözü daha çok "Türk Budun" şeklide geçmektedir. Türk Budunğun ise Türk Milleti olduğu bilinmektedir. Dolayısıyla türk adı bu dönemlerde bir topluluğun veya kavmin isminden ziyade ,siyasi bir mensubiyeti belirleyen bir kelime olarak görülmektedir. Yani Türk soyuna mensup olan bütün boyları ve toplulukları ifade etmek üzere milli bir isim haline gelmiştir. 

Türkğün Manası 


Türk adına çeşitli kaynak ve araştırmalarda türlü manalar verilmiştir. üin kaynakları Tu-küe (Türk)ğü miğfer olarak , İslam kaynakları ise ses benzetmesine dayanarak terkedilmiş,olgunlukçağı ve benzeri manalar vererek yeni anlamlar üretmiştir. 
XIX. asırda A. Vamberyğnin ilmi izaha yakın olan fikrine göre ise Türk kelimesi "TüREMEK"ten gelmektedir. Zira Gökalp bunu "TüRELİ" yani kanun ve nizam sahibi olarak açıklamıştır. 
Ancak Türk sözünün cins isim olarak "Güü-KUVVET" manasında olduğu, buradaki Türk kelimesinin milletin adı olan "Türk" kelimesi ile aynı olduğu A.V. Le Coq tarafından ileri sürülmüştür. Bu iddia Kök-Türk kitabelerinin çözücüsü olan V. Thomsen tarafından kabul edilmiş,aynı iddia G. Nemethğin tetkikleri ile de ispat edilmiştir. 
Ayrıca Türk kelimesinin cins isim olarak "ALTAYLI" (Ceyhu ötesi Turanlı) kavimlerini ifade etmek üzere 420 yıllarına ait bir Pers metninde,daha sonradan 515 hadiseleri dolayısıyla "Türk-Hun"(Kudretli-Hun) tabirleride geçtiği bilinmektedir. 
İran kaynaklarında Türk sözü "Güzel İnsan" karşılığında kullanılırken, XI. yyğda Kaşkarlı Mahmut "Türk adının Türklerğe Tanrı tarafından verildiğini " belirterek,"Gençlik,kuvvet,kudret ve olgunluk çağı" demek olduğunu bir kez daha belirtmiştir. Tarihçiler ise Türk kelimesinin "Güçlü-Kuvvetli" anlamına geldiğini kabul etmektedirler.

----------

